# fischeri or Waunakee Sunset x manzurii?



## ehanes7612 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am hoping for the latter, just started opening..will know soon and then I can properly tag the seedlings from both batches

12 " LS


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2015)

What was the original label ?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 8, 2015)

i had two compots..one of fischeri and one of waunakee sunset x manzurii..when I repotted, got the tags mixed up


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2015)

I hate when that happens!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 10, 2015)

Should be easy to tell once the flower's open......


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 13, 2015)

2 inch FS Waunakee Sunset x manzurii (my thinking) ..I will post a better pic later


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 13, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> 2 inch FS Waunakee Sunset x manzurii (my thinking) ..I will post a better pic later



Yes, I agree. WS x manzurii. It is a nice one!

Robert


----------



## junglejim (Jan 13, 2015)

Why not send the pic to Chuck Acker? Isn't that where it originates?


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 13, 2015)

It's lovely.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 13, 2015)

junglejim said:


> Why not send the pic to Chuck Acker? Isn't that where it originates?


yeah, i did

he's going to register it


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 13, 2015)

the color is more accurate in this one







https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16089133950/in/photostream/


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

curious if any of these types have gotten awards?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just checked my records, these were deflasked in may 2013


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2015)

So, is that one of the "?"'s I got?


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 14, 2015)

that is nice


----------



## eteson (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice! Is it fragant?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

eteson said:


> Very nice! Is it fragant?



nope


----------



## junglejim (Jan 14, 2015)

I went down in the basement looking for my compots of that cross and found shockingly bigger plants. Chuck is really excited they are blooming this fast. I'm bringing those back upstairs. Hope for some color variations !!!! Wow !


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> So, is that one of the "?"'s I got?



yes..probably the bigger one is WS x manzurii


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

junglejim said:


> I went down in the basement looking for my compots of that cross and found shockingly bigger plants. Chuck is really excited they are blooming this fast. I'm bringing those back upstairs. Hope for some color variations !!!! Wow !



I have a couple more that are bigger plants I want to bloom out. Chuck is letting me name this one, tentatively naming it Phrag Memoria Oso (in memory of the landslide here in Washington state, that took out an entire community)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2015)

Heavy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 14, 2015)

sending plant to Chuck for breeding


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great name choice Ed and congrats on the excellent bloom.


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2015)

Lovely bloom and well grown plant. I want one too!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 18, 2015)

Intersting flower! 
But I'm not seeing any besseae influence in this flower....? WS got 75% besseae in it, if it is the case ''manzurii'' should be very dominant in breeding...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 12, 2015)

second bloom..slightly better form

thinking of taking to judging next week ..just to see what they say


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck -- it is gorgeous.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2015)

nice


----------



## e-spice (Feb 13, 2015)

Cute as a button.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2015)

I actually liked the first pic better!


----------



## abax (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope mine looks like the first photo. Love that combo
of light and darker pink. I saw my own post wishing I had
one and I do. Who writes the name of the seedling on the
side of the pot with blue marker?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2015)

abax said:


> I hope mine looks like the first photo. Love that combo
> of light and darker pink. I saw my own post wishing I had
> one and I do. Who writes the name of the seedling on the
> side of the pot with blue marker?



 that sounds like me


----------



## troy (Nov 27, 2015)

Very nice!!! I also like the first pic better, congrats


----------

